# Borrowing Glass Drill bit



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys any of your have a drill bit I can borrow to drill my new 100G. 

Located in Markham and can pick up 

thanks guys!


----------



## Nel5 (Apr 15, 2012)

What size are you looking for. I have a bit for 1 inch bulkhead. For other sizes, you can try princess auto (McCowanRd, south of sheppard east) should have other sizes. You can buy the bit and I can lend you the mandrel. They go for around $15 each and should be good for about 6 holes.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 1 3/4" you could borrow


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Nel5 said:


> What size are you looking for. I have a bit for 1 inch bulkhead. For other sizes, you can try princess auto (McCowanRd, south of sheppard east) should have other sizes. You can buy the bit and I can lend you the mandrel. They go for around $15 each and should be good for about 6 holes.


Thanks Nel5

I'm drilling a 100G tank. 
So if I'm right I will need about 500gph for the sump 
Which means I need a 1.5 inch Drain line 
(I THINK ABOVE IS RIGHT)

I am thinking to drill on the back in the middle of the tank and build an over flow box in the middle.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cerebrous said:


> Thanks Nel5
> 
> I'm drilling a 100G tank.
> So if I'm right I will need about 500gph for the sump
> ...


 but if I am correct you will need to make 2.5" hole to install 1.5" bulkhead

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

sig said:


> but if I am correct you will need to make 2.5" hole to install 1.5" bulkhead


Thanks SIG

I'm considering the BeanAnimal overflow.
So 3 holes

My question is if I really need 1.5 inches for the drain 
My buddy has 1 inch bit = 0.75 drain (I think)

Can I don't think that will be enough will it???

what I really mean is in the bean animal there are two drains + one emergency 
If both are running full siphon does that equal 0.75+0.75 = 1.5 making the flow rate sufficient for a 100G?

Not sure if simple addition works when it comes to fluid dynamics or do we need to account for loss on the drain side???


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Biggest thing you need to worry about is how much water is going up to the tank! 

Can the overflow handle it? Can the drains handle it? Can the drains handle it, and handle it too well!

I had 2x 1.5 drains on my last tank. I was running a Dart return pump full out (3600 GPH less losses, 5' up, and a few elbows) The drains were able to more than handle the flow.

I would bet, you need 1" lines or smaller. The problem with that size is that any fish can block it! I found a Chromis in my sump today (a wrasse has chased it there....) If I had less than 1.5" drains, I could have flooded the tank. (well, no, I have a 1" emergency line... but hey)


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

J_T said:


> Biggest thing you need to worry about is how much water is going up to the tank!
> 
> Can the overflow handle it? Can the drains handle it? Can the drains handle it, and handle it too well!
> 
> ...


Thank you JT

Plan on running at Mag 9 or something in that range for the return pump.
I'm thinking 500gph with 5feet is plenty.

Hopefully the 2x 0.75 will do with an extra .75 emergency


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

500gph for a 100g tank is a bit low in my opinion. My 20g has 280gph or so


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with Alt. 500gps is a little low. I would recommend upgrading to a Mag 12.



altcharacter said:


> 500gph for a 100g tank is a bit low in my opinion. My 20g has 280gph or so


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have 3/4 inch bean animal, at full syphon I get almost 1000 GPH I have a gate valve on the main drain and match that drain to my ehiem 1262 (I also divert some return water to my fuge.) It depends on your head height too. Here is the full syphon drain calculator. 
http://www.beananimal.com/articles/hydraulics-for-the-aquarist.aspx


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys 3/4 bean animal at 1000 gph sounds enoug
All the comments help as I have never set up a large tank with five before

Only have a 40g right now


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cerebrous said:


> Thanks guys 3/4 bean animal at 1000 gph sounds enoug
> All the comments help as I have never set up a large tank with five before
> 
> Only have a 40g right now


3/4 drain on 100g tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

sig said:


> 3/4 drain on 100g tank


Would love some more suggestion pls
Noobie here!!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Greg you still have the chart somewhere right?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

As mentioned, go ehiem. Better pump.

3/4" drains..... That is small. It is a lot of suction. Any fish etc and it is going to test the emergency drain...

I would do 1", gate valve to dial it in.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to mention that my tank is only 55 Gallon. You might want to go 1 inch



sig said:


> 3/4 drain on 100g tank





Chromey said:


> Greg you still have the chart somewhere right?


Remember guys he is going for a full syphon Bean Animal drain here. 3/4 would indeed be too small for 100 Gallon with a durso.



J_T said:


> As mentioned, go ehiem. Better pump.
> 
> 3/4" drains..... That is small. It is a lot of suction. Any fish etc and it is going to test the emergency drain...
> I would do 1", gate valve to dial it in.
> Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


Probably a good idea to go 1 inch on a tank your size but you will be using a gate valve to regulate that flow to lower then what a 3/4 inch drain will give you. Don't skimp and go with a ball valve, the gate valve is much easier to tune the flow to your return pump. With full syphon you do get a lot of suction just make sure to barricade your overflow with gutter-gaurd or milk crate.


----------

